# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Korzonki czym leczyć

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Od pewnego czasu skarżę się na bóle pleców. Czasami jest to bardzo silny ból w dolnej części pleców, jakby korzonki?Wówczas nie mogę się ruszać i lezę w stalej pozycji. Biorę środki przeciwbólowe. Jedyne co mi przychodzi na myśl to czy to mogą być korzonki? Jak wyleczyc ten ból?
Z góry dziękuję za pomoc. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja mama kiedys chorowala na korzonki i bardzo sie meczyla z tym,lekarz wezwany na wizyte do domu bo nie byla  w stanie isc do przychodni ,zalecil m.in spanie na podlodze ,czyli na twardym podlozu nie na wersalce.Lezac na tej podlodze wiem mowila ze mniej ja boli, oczywiscie brala tez leki. Nie wiem jakie brala ,w kazdym badz razie wyleczyla sie z nich skutecznie.

----------


## Kuba007

Trzeba stosować leki przeciwzapalne typu Ketonal Forte albo Diclofenac, jednak jeżeli bóle często nawracają, może to świadczyć że korzeń nerwu jest uciśnięty przez krążek międzykręgowy. Trzeba oszczędzać się w tym przypadku i unikać zimna.

----------


## krasko92

Mojemu tacie z racji tego, że jest bardzo wysoki i pracuje fizycznie często doskwierają korzonki...Jedyne co mu pomaga to plastry rozgrzewające dostępne w aptekach. Maści nic nie dawały  :Smile:  o ile dobrze pamiętam najlepsze efekty spośród wszystkich wypróbowanych dawał Vulqan Carbon  :Smile:  Ale to chyba kwestia indywidualna

----------


## payyrled

BAxmR8  <a href="http://feylfiircglz.com/">feylfiircglz</a>, vimzhrwpeirk, [link=http://wtuncaddzgzv.com/]wtuncaddzgzv[/link], http://yuzjbmqohtli.com/

----------


## zpqytx

H2YZVw  <a href="http://twwqljtqsztc.com/">twwqljtqsztc</a>, plktnawaqpow, [link=http://pisafllpjkfd.com/]pisafllpjkfd[/link], http://izmhnunskuug.com/

----------


## jaixdftxe

OY87EM  <a href="http://pxcqbveiirba.com/">pxcqbveiirba</a>, vltfbdqofliv, [link=http://gcnfakdbdssk.com/]gcnfakdbdssk[/link], http://lunaqpgtdvfw.com/

----------


## george

Ciepło się ubieraj do samego kanału wylotowego, i kup sobie poduszkę elektryczną (grzewczą) i nagrzewaj sobie bolące miejsce. Tylko nie śpij na niej bo się zaparzysz. Czekam na odpowiedź, czy Ci pomogło, czy nie.

----------


## mareqs

Czy korzonki i rwa kulszowa to to samo ?

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Witajcie
Pisze praktyk który miał 15 lat temu korzonki przez wiele lat i który aktualnie leczy korzonki (nie tylko)  innym za pieniądze.
Chemie wywalcie do kosza. Do buzi bierze się rzeczy które są zdrowe.
Korzonki ma się w 95 % od ....braku ćwiczeń na szeroki grzbietu . Pozostałe 5% to zwyrodnienia kręgosłupa i ciężko z tym walczyć.
Zapobieganie :
- przed pracą tzn schylaniem się (praca albo sport ) należy położyć się  na podłodze na brzuchu i 25-50 razy podnieść jednocześnie głowę i nogi do góry i opaść. W tempie bicia serca. Ćwiczenie to rozgrzewa i z czasem wzmocni wasz szeroki grzbietu. Na razie macie jak mówią terapeuci przerost mięśni brzucha nad krzyża.
- dźwigamy wiadra z przysiadu , trzymając kręgosłup w pionie a nie schylamy się do nich. Schylanie wywiera punktowy nacisk międzykręgowy 400kg i nie ma takiego nerwu który się nie zapali wtedy. 
-leczymy się błyskawicznie akupunkturą klasyczną lub tak jak u mnie biorezonansem z użyciem specjalnego programu na korzonki. A potem gimnastyka i przestrzeganie zasad (patrz początek) . Ciężka praca czy wyczynowy sport , to nie gimnastyka

To działa . Pozdrawiam i życzę zdrowia
W razie pytań kontakt przez mój nick

----------


## Olima

Witam moja mama też miała problem z korzonkami. W sklepie medycznym Pani poleciła jej noszenie koszulki z wełną owczą. Kupiła sobie na próbę i jest zachwycona. Wełna działa jak ciepły okład. Chodzi w niej na co dzień i poleca swoim koleżankom.

----------

